# Hi Point Firearms



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I've heard of this company before but know nothing about their firearms. Hi-Point Firearms. Does anyone know about their products ? Are they worth buying ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

People who buy them seem to like them
They aren't anywhere NEAR a "high quality" firearm


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Bearfootfarm,
That's the info I was looking for. They do have some sharp looking carbines though.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have known a few people who have them , they like them they are heavy , blow back operated and lack the ability to field strip like most name brand guns but they are also very simple 

the only major complaint from users seem to be that the magazines feed lips bend fairly easy , but if your not abusive they work fine.

I have shot the 9mm carbine , I didn't much care for the safety but is shot pop cans at 25 yards with ease , thats all i shot with it 

so i suppose the answer is , they are better than nothing , and for the price if you need a gun for the house 165 dollars gets you a 9mm pistol 

but being blow back operated they are heavy and not necessarily great for carry 


I know corn husker here on the board likes the carbine for a cost effective but bigger than 22 gun for killing what needs offing in the chicken coop and corn crib 

and a hollo point 9mm with the increased velocity from the longer barrel should hit a **** might hard


*to sum it up in a phrase , it isn't what i would want to be holding if return fire was involved , but it would sure be a heck of a lot better than nothing at all.*

if it is all your budget can handle right now and you have made the decision that you should have one the good new is they sell for 145-150 used and were only 165-180 new so not much of a loss guns that work are kind of like used cars they never drop below a 100-150 dollars as long as you can shoot them and they go bang and hit the target at normal distances


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks GREENCOUNTYPETE,
I've got plenty of hunting guns and three handguns. I was just wondering about Hi-Points reputation.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

By brother has one its heavy but a pretty good shooter and hasn't caused him a nickel's worth of trouble as yet. He's probably shoot 500 or so rounds thru it.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

My son has a .40 and he loves it. He shot it a lot until ammo got so expensive. 

Last time I checked they came with a life time warranty, but cant speak for now.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

I wouldn't own one.

The only thing that matters to me is reliability and I do not believe Hi-Point accomplishes that.

I would rather have a revolver if I was on a Hi-Point budget.


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Like I said, I've got plenty of guns. My favorite is my Ruger 44 mag I was only wondering about Hi-Point's quality. But now I know. Thanks to all of you guys.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

crispin said:


> I wouldn't own one.
> 
> The only thing that matters to me is reliability and I do not believe Hi-Point accomplishes that.
> 
> I would rather have a revolver if I was on a Hi-Point budget.


Experience or word of mouth?

They go bang every time. Probably 3-4000 rounds through ours and have never had a FTF. For a cheap gun, they are more reliable than others I've owned.

Heavy, ugly as sin, but the recoil is noticeably less because of the heaviness.
Magazines are more expensive, but in the .45 you can use the 1911 mags which are cheaper, by cutting a tab.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

because they are blow back , they are tough as nails fewer moving parts simple as can be 
but heavy real heavy for what they are , but because they are so heavy a lot of people shoot them better 

some one did a torture test you basicaly have to have a barrel obstruction to make them break because other wise it is just a spring and a heavy slide that moves out of the way under recoil , unlike a locked breach design 

and no timing to worry about part of what makes them so cheap to manufacture , that and the materials If i had to guess they probably don't have 50 dollars in materials and labor in the hole gun ,the springs and barrel are probably the most expensive part


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I can speak for the Hi Point 995 carbines
I've had the original and the TS version, and I've had other 9mm carbines.
The Hi Point is an awesome carbine, solid, reliable and accurate
Lifetime warranty and customer service second to none.
They ain't pretty, they ain't light, but for a gun to throw in the tool box or wire to a tractor, you can't go wrong.
I've had several and never a problem
If that's your budget, it's fine.


----------



## Thejim94 (Jan 2, 2013)

I love all of mine.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

gwest said:


> Thanks GREENCOUNTYPETE,
> I've got plenty of hunting guns and three handguns. I was just wondering about Hi-Points reputation.


basically "gun people" love to hate them and people who don't "know" any better love to shoot them and think they are great 

I have thought about getting one myself a few times 

If they get a hole bunch of people into shooting on a budget with a safe product I think they are doing great 

yes they still carry a life time warranty http://www.hi-pointfirearms.com/about/about.html


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

I would say their _quality_ is fine. It's their appearance and "reputation" that gets a little hinky, depending on who you talk to.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

here is another in the same type of heavy but simple blow back operation low cost gun 

http://jimenezarmsinc.com/janine.htm

I saw and handled one at the shop 185 was the price in the case with tax and back ground check you could be out the door for just under 200 

it felt like a brick in the hand but , a guy came in to buy a mag for one that liked it


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Aren't they made in Ohio?

I don't own one but I always thought they would be a good home defense gun, esp the .45.

They would be cheap enough if somebody broke in and stole one you wouldn't be out much and you could keep all your expensive guns in the safe!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes made in Ohio

if you just wear your gun , no one can steal it and it is always ready.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I think it was Guns and Ammo that has a video of the torture test they performed on the C9...brutal test with mud, dropped, a .22 in the barrel as obstruction, etc. Only filures it had was fail to return to battery after the mud, drop, peat moss, etc.
Google "how to kill a Hi-Point"
I've been think of getting one just to have as a backup/spare.
It won't replace my true friend, 'tho.

Matt


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here are some very good reviews from NUTNFANCY. Very imformative.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxw_Sm6kRRg[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouqWxI9oLG8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkq7WdB-0LA[/ame]


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a 9mm and a .40 SW, gave $330.00 bottom line for the pair including an extra mag for each. As has already been said ugly as sin, heavy as as brick. But, they go bang every time I pull the trigger, are more accurate than I can aim, no trouble with either. I keep one in the car and the other in the pickup, not much metal surface area to rust, don't really care if they get nicked up a bit. I likem.


----------



## Bobjr59 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've owned all the carbines 995,4095 and the 4595 LOVED every one of them but had to sell all of them but I wont sell either my C9 or my JHP 45acp. no FTF or FTE on any of them


----------



## Daryll in NW FLA (May 10, 2002)

Well, we own three of the 9mm handguns--one for each pick up and one for the desk. Had all of them for about for about three years-probably 500 rounds threw each one no problems but like has been said heavy and ugly. Lifetime warranty - each gun was purchased with holster and extra mag and 500 rounds-$200 out the door. Hard to beat that! Nothing fancy- kind of like the old VW bug. People that bad mouth them haven't owned one.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

I used to work in a "real" sporting goods store (no athletic equipment) and we never could keep any High Point products in stock. Heavy as a brick and ugly as sin, but as near dead reliable as you will find. And as I recall, most all of the reports I heard about them stated that they were very accurate as well.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been wanting one of the carbines for a while now but I can't seem to find any around here. If anyone wants to get rid of one pm me.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

wildcat6 said:


> I have been wanting one of the carbines for a while now but I can't seem to find any around here. If anyone wants to get rid of one pm me.


good luck , i haven't seen a 9mm carbine anything under 800 dollars in a rack in a long time 
last one i saw was a used marlin camp 9 that used the s&w m59 mags about 3-4 years ago for 225 in like new shape , still kicking my self for not buying that one.

of course at the time 7.62x39 could be purchased for almost the same price


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> good luck , i haven't seen a 9mm carbine anything under 800 dollars in a rack in a long time
> last one i saw was a used marlin camp 9 that used the s&w m59 mags about 3-4 years ago for 225 in like new shape , still kicking my self for not buying that one.
> 
> of course at the time 7.62x39 could be purchased for almost the same price


I am kinda kicking myself over right now. I could have bought the earlier model Hi-Point Carbine (used) for $125 and I decided not to at this time. I figured I would be able to go back and find one anytime.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

about 2-3 years ago when the kids cd's matured each kid had about 700-1000 dollars in their accounts and the new cd's were paying less than half of inflation I told the wife i should take the $ go buy them each an AR15 and put them in the back of the safe and they would never do any worse than inflation , at the time she thought i was nuts buying young kids rifles , look who wasn't so crazy after all. shame i didn't do it 

we did find an investment that was paying about 1.5 times inflation for them. they own stock in the grocery co-op now the store opened a new location and borrowed the money from members not the bank.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

My son-in-law has one.

They're 100% American made, warranted forever, no matter who owns it, and they go bang every time you pull the trigger.

The people I hear putting them down usually start out with, 'I've never shot one, but........'

If you want beauty and world class fit and finish, it ain't for you, but if you need a decent gun on a budget, or a cheap spare for the truck or boat, you can't beat it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

saw a 995 today at the gun show , lets say i could have purchased a rem 700 bdl in 30-06 on the other side of the room for 30 dollars less 

actually the 30-06 was a good deal

ammo was ridiculous , not a AR15 in sight 2 AKs at the hole show , mainly traditional wood stocked hunting guns , lots of old shotguns and a few older pistols and some old collector type stuff


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Not the best carry weapon.

But I think they are the best of the cheap guns. If you need something to reliably go BANG, and don't plan on a lot of concealed carry, they're well worth a look.


----------

